# Long Range Pursuit 925 yard elk shot!!!



## bird buster (May 25, 2008)

I saw this episode on the Sportsman Channel today. I was very disappointed. They filmed the entire kill shot and the hunt. At no time was Mike Davidson (the hunter) wearing orange. It's my understanding all centerfire rifle hunts require 400 sq. inches of blaze orange.

Can someone help me out. Isn't orange required?

Here are some website with info on his hunt.

http://www.thesportsmanchannel.com/prog ... php?ID=399

http://www.gunwerks.com/


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

i believe the hunt was on private property. i actualy liked the episode nice bull


----------



## Dukes_Daddy (Nov 14, 2008)

hazmat said:


> i believe the hunt was on private property. i actualy liked the episode nice bull


Law doesn't exempt private property. 925 yards is irresponsible and unethical. These shows should show stalking 101.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

That's a heckuva long shot! 

I shot my last 7 or 8 deer without wearing orange. Miraculously, I survived the experience. :shock: 

Isn't it funny how the guys with scopes on their guns have to wear orange, while the guys who aren't allowed scopes may wear camoflauge? Shouldn't the dead humans be piling up on muzzleloader hunts by now? 
o-||


----------



## ramrod (Apr 15, 2008)

if they made primitive weapon hunters wear orange we would probable be surprised :lol: how many more hunters are in our secrete spots.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

There are several states that are smart enough to let hunters decide whether to wear orange or not, you know.....let people make choices for themselves. Crazy concept in today's world I know.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

I kind of have to laugh as I recall the state making us change all our old red hunting clothing (probably before some of yous guys can remember) for blaze orange...they said we looked like the red leaves...****, those guys that use to shot at leaves did scare the hell out of me. 

But anyway, back to the original thread...I have mixed feelings about long range hunting, but I tend to believe these guys are not just casual hunters taking long pot shots at the game. They appear to be very dedicated hunters with special gear and training that are partaking in a very specialized type of hunting. Until I see actual evidence of bad results , I say more power to them.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Those leaf killers were a scary bunch! Glad the switch to orange put them out of business.


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

BirdDogger said:


> That's a heckuva long shot!
> 
> I shot my last 7 or 8 deer without wearing orange. Miraculously, I survived the experience. :shock:
> 
> ...


One would think! Especially with them new-fangled inlines that can easily take a deer from 600 yards away!


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

BPturkeys said:


> But anyway, back to the original thread...I have mixed feelings about long range hunting, but I tend to believe these guys are not just casual hunters taking long pot shots at the game. They appear to be very dedicated hunters with special gear and training that are partaking in a very specialized type of hunting. Until I see actual evidence of bad results , I say more power to them.


A computerized online shooting system is specialized "hunting" that requires training with special gear, too. Pop that big boy from your Blackberry. Would that be impressive long range shooting?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> There are several states that are smart enough to let hunters decide whether to wear orange or not,.........................


Yep, here's a run-down of hunter clothing requirements for each state:

http://www.ihea.com/hunter-education/hu ... ements.php

Nice shot by the way.


----------



## bird buster (May 25, 2008)

I'm not saying guys shouldn't or cannot shoot game at 1000 yards. (Although most can't and shouldn't!!!) I'm just saying all hunters should follow the rules outlined in the proclaimation. Wearing hunter orange is required for any elk hunt in Utah. PERIOD. 

What makes all these hunting shows above the law. Recently the HOU guys screwed up and this another show with guys who think they are above the law. It's unethical!!! and unsportsman like.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Perhaps somebody should forward the video to the DOW. I have read where a state DOW made a case of not wearing the proper amount of hunter orange off of a video of a hunt where it was required.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Hunter Orange is NOT required in all states especially in the west, and when it's not required by law I don't wear it either. As far as the long range shooting. Most people who complain about it aren't compentant enough to make good shots at short yardages, so instead of shooting more and getting better equipment they put others down. I had to shut a guy up once by challenging him to a little shootoff. I made a great shot on a deer at 560 yds and he put me down. So I asked him what he thought max shooting range should be, he stated nothing over 300yds. So I challenged him to a shootoff and he was suprised when my fist sized cluster appeared on the steel at 600yds and he hit the 12"plate 1 out of three shots at 300. That's the kind of humble pie all the nay-sayers deserve. I commend those who put in the time and rescources to develope highly refined shooting skills, to me they are the most ethical sportsmen in the woods.------SS


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Finnegan said:


> BPturkeys said:
> 
> 
> > But anyway, back to the original thread...I have mixed feelings about long range hunting, but I tend to believe these guys are not just casual hunters taking long pot shots at the game. They appear to be very dedicated hunters with special gear and training that are partaking in a very specialized type of hunting. Until I see actual evidence of bad results , I say more power to them.
> ...




Yikes, what the heck does that mean? A simple guitar tech like me knows nothing about what you just said.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Springville Shooter said:


> I commend those who put in the time and rescources to develope highly refined shooting skills, to me they are the most ethical sportsmen in the woods.------SS


They are also the same folks who intentionally or not promote said behavior in the masses especially when they fail to show all the hard work, skill, and practice that it takes to shoot consistent groups at those ranges in those hunting shows and videos. Most of the times they are far too busy promoting a product ($ bills rules the woods now) that allows a person to shoot that far than to teach any manner of restraint.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2011)

Springville Shooter said:


> he stated nothing over 300yds.


i zero my rifle at 300... :O•-:


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

kill_'em_all said:


> [quote="Springville Shooter":314dujlg] he stated nothing over 300yds.


i zero my rifle at 300... :O•-:[/quote:314dujlg]

:lol: So how far do you hold under toconnect on a 50 yard shot? o-||


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2011)

i dont. put it on the heart and let it rip. hits just below dead center.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

They are also the same folks who intentionally or not promote said behavior in the masses 


I totally agree with you Mojo, but that's like blaming Jimmy Johnson for idiots driving too fast on I-15. I'm definately not saying that there aren't many folks out there taking shots that they are in no way qualified to take.....unfortunately most of them aren't qualified to be shooting past 100yds or so.------SS


----------



## Dukes_Daddy (Nov 14, 2008)

So why can't these super shots get closer? Are they unable to stalk?


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Dukes_Daddy said:


> So why can't these super shots get closer? Are they unable to stalk?


Maybe they can, but chose not to. Is there a rule that says one must stalk within a certain range? If so, what is it? When I pursue game with my bow, must I get within a certain number of yards, or must it be measured in feet, maybe inches, or even better centimeters? I am less concerned with the distance than I am in the hunters proficiency at whatever distance they launch a bullet/slug/arrow/ball/bolt.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Nope, they don't want too. In fact some of them stalk AWAY from an animal to get the shot that they want because that's what they love to do. Like some folks love to stalk up and shoot game with primative archery equip, and some folks like to sit in tree stands and wait for game to walk under them, and some folks like to drive around and shoot from the window of their jacked-up diesel with 8" double stack exhaust........some folks like to hone thier skills and boom-flop unsuspecting game at longer ranges. Good thing there's plenty of room for all of us.--------SS


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Irresponsible? Some of these guys with this equipment can consistently put groups together at 1000 yards that would rival what the majority of the people on this forum could do at 200 yards. It's not like they're sitting out there with their 30.06 with a 3x9 scope on top letting lead fly at 1000 yards. And it's not like they are taking shots they haven't prepared for. If someone places a 900+ yard shot right in the vitals that drops an animal right in its tracks...well, that sounds pretty ethical and responsible to me.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

TS30 said:


> It's not like they're sitting out there with their 30.06 with a 3x9 scope on top letting lead fly at 1000 yards.


TS30, I think you are on to something here. I think that most of the guys that get so bent out of shape about the long-shot topic are those guys you see every year on the general hunt packing Grandpas Savage lever action 300 that they never sighted in because Grandpa could hit a deer running in the next county with that rifle back in the 50's, complete with whats left of a box of 1960 powerpoint ammo that grandpa bought. Then a scared to death 2-point gets up in the canyon between a group of these guys and it's hammer on all the way from the bottom of the canyon until he runs over the top 1000 yrds away unscathed. Then, instead of realizing that they need to practice, and limit THEIR shots to less than 200yard standing ones only. They simply come to the conclusion that all long shots are unethical. I watched three guys on the next ridge do this exact thing this year on the general, probably 20+ shots at a group of three running bucks ranging from 200-900 yards or so. On the other side of the coin, I do somethimes takes shots that are missable and once in a while I even MISS! That's part of hunting, once in a while you will miss, and once in a while you will make a bad hit. If you can't handle that fact then take up golfing where you will still miss once in a while! :lol: ---------SS


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Dukes_Daddy said:


> So why can't these super shots get closer? Are they unable to stalk?


That would make for a regular old boring show and you can't sell fancy gadgets with that!


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

I think its high time the DNR's throughout the states put some restrictions on rifles such as those they have on BP or Archerey.

That or take the restrictions off the other weapons.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I think EVERYONE should have to hunt big game with a traditional bow and wood arrows! :shock: 

That would fix the mule deer problem! :mrgreen:


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Mojo1 said:


> I think its high time the DNR's throughout the states put some restrictions on rifles such as those they have on BP or Archerey.
> 
> That or take the restrictions off the other weapons.


Just curious, waht kind of restrictions would you recommend? I kind of thought the "any" weopon hunt was just kind of a catch-all. I do think that some of the archery restrictions that ban things like illuminated nocks are silly. And Bob might have a point about primitve archery, just think of all the money we could save when we didn't need a DWR anymore if we all hunted primitive archery!------SS


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I can just see it now. Grand Dad used a open sighted .30-30 and he thought that when somebody brought out their old military 03 with a weaver 4x scope on it that hunting was doomed. These new fangled shooting irons can shoot over 100 yards them critters don't stand a chance. 
So if long range shooting is your bag then go for it. It not don't and don't knock it. Hunting evolves as equipment evolves or else we would still be out there hunting with rocks and clubs.


----------



## Dukes_Daddy (Nov 14, 2008)

Mojo1 said:


> I think its high time the DNR's throughout the states put some restrictions on rifles such as those they have on BP or Archerey.
> 
> That or take the restrictions off the other weapons.


Agreed. What next? Mount a gun on a mini copter and blast critters like they are Taliban.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

While I'm more into archery now days,I will say this,
I have been around both competion archery and long range firearms and both require an amazing amount of pratice and skill to master. I am truly in awe everytime I witness some one who is proficent in either.

If you limit hunting to throwing rocks, there will still be people that can throw farther and more accuratly than another person, and you will still be complaining that it is not ethical.

Me I'm not even in contention with either.


----------



## Renegade (Sep 11, 2007)

The description of the show says it was filmed in Utah on an early season hunt. I didn't watch the episode so I don't know if it was a LE hunt or if it was done on a high fence ranch-does the hunter orange apply to high fence operations?

I've watched that show before though, and they always talk about the importance of the proper equipment & practice for long range shots.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Dukes_Daddy said:


> Mojo1 said:
> 
> 
> > Agreed. What next? Mount a gun on a mini copter and blast critters like they are Taliban.


I see nothing wrong with using a machine gun from a helicopter to hunt coyotes and wolves like Sarah Palin.....what a studette!------SS


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Mojo1 said:


> I think its high time the DNR's throughout the states put some restrictions on rifles such as those they have on BP or Archerey.


Yeah, seriously. Restrictions are the way to go. What is next, a MM running through the marsh chasing ducks? Restrictions are the answer Mojo....right? I'm telling Paddler!


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

TS30 said:


> Mojo1 said:
> 
> 
> > I think its high time the DNR's throughout the states put some restrictions on rifles such as those they have on BP or Archerey.
> ...


Tell him, I am not worried about him, sides if it was up to him we would all be shooting double barrels. :O•-:

If restrictions aren't needed why have them on any shooting equipment? You know everyone will stick to staying within the limits of their equipment and personal skill when hunting. :roll:

BTW Hey did you see that the Sooners won their game? :mrgreen:


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

These types of restrictions are no different than people paddling a canoe complaining about motorized craft in the marshes. But if that's the crew you want to associate with, be my guest, Mojo!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Springville Shooter said:


> Nope, they don't want too. In fact some of them stalk AWAY from an animal to get the shot that they want because that's what they love to do. Like some folks love to stalk up and shoot game with primative archery equip, and some folks like to sit in tree stands and wait for game to walk under them, and some folks like to drive around and shoot from the window of their jacked-up diesel with 8" double stack exhaust........some folks like to hone thier skills and boom-flop unsuspecting game at longer ranges. Good thing there's plenty of room for all of us.--------SS


Well said.

I think with those guys at Gunwerks it's "boom..............flop", instead of "boom-flop"


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Tyson, you and some of the others either missed the point of my statement or ignored it, which is worst since to me that just advocates the type of behavior I was referring to.

I can set at the shooting range and pound the rounds in there at super long ranges all day with the proper equipment, and I have the guns, rangefinders, drop charts, bi-pods, sandbags etc, to do it. That in no way translates into a hit when out hunting without the solid rests, range flags, and other stuff. That is a whole different ball game right there. Yet everyone seems to love to promote that as the way to go with our sport. Most are in it for the fame and fortune rather than whats good for the sport.

I don't watch those shows, I won't tell them how cool they are if I meet them, and I try not to buy what they are pushing if I can help it, you can do whatever you like, you have to live with it not me.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

If it was filmed in Utah then it might have been filmed on a CWMU unit. I don't believe CWMU units aren't required to wear orange.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Mojo1 said:


> I think its high time the DNR's throughout the states put some restrictions on rifles such as those they have on BP or Archerey.
> 
> That or take the restrictions off the other weapons.


I'll decide how far I shoot.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

longbow said:


> Mojo1 said:
> 
> 
> > I think its high time the DNR's throughout the states put some restrictions on rifles such as those they have on BP or Archerey.
> ...


+1

There is no reason to put your limits on me.


----------



## FishlakeElkHunter (Sep 11, 2007)

longbow said:


> Mojo1 said:
> 
> 
> > I think its high time the DNR's throughout the states put some restrictions on rifles such as those they have on BP or Archerey.
> ...


+100....

There is enough control out there....NO ONE is going to tell me how far I can shoot at an animal!! That is one of the stupidest things ever said on here...and that says a lot! :O•-:


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

FishlakeElkHunter said:


> longbow said:
> 
> 
> > Mojo1 said:
> ...


Still missing the point I was making!

No one is gonna tell you how far to shoot huh, I'm calling bull**** on that, if the dnr's places a restriction, you will follow it like good little boys, or you will pay the price. :lol:

If this trend continues I figure it will not be long before the dnr's will eventually do something about it. Don't think so, you probably never thought they would take away all those tags either.

You might also note that I never said I didn't push my shots on out there; I just plain don't endorse the continued glamorization of those questionable actions the industry is using to make money off the sport.

If you can't grasp that concept you better get back to watching the boob tube shows, you might learn something useful on there. :mrgreen:


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Mojo1, stop while you're not so far behind.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

longbow said:


> Mojo1, stop while you're not so far behind.


I ain't the one stepping onto the short bus with the other fools, blast away, I don't give a ***.

Besides soon this whole state will be pay to play anyway. I have already moved on to greener pastures to hunt big game.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Will someone please take the shovel out of Mojo's hand before he digs himself to China? I think you are the one who is missing the point here. Advocating limiting the distance a person can shoot at a big game animal? Pfffft! I don't want your limits placed upon me anymore than you want Paddler's limits on what he thinks is right in the marsh pushed upon you. When you advocate for these things you are no better than anyone else who is trying to push motorless agendas right now saying that your way of hunting is somehow on some higher pedestal than those who have invested the time and money into hunting a certain way. In fact, you are just like them. Like I said...if that's who you want to be viewed with...more power to ya. 

As for me having to live with it....live with what? Long range hunting isn't for me. Mostly because I could never afford to get into the game with how much all that equipment costs. I have no ability to take shots out at long distances. I'm not one who spends a ton of time at the range and because of that I know my limits, and I don't exceed them. But obviously, if this guy put an elk down with 1 shot at 925 yards...he didn't exceed his limits either. Just because you have those limits, don't push your limits on others. That's not that hard of a concept to get...don't miss the point again Mojo.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

TS30 said:


> Just because you have those limits, don't push your limits on others. That's not that hard of a concept to get...don't miss the point again Mojo.


Tyson I don't have those limits you mentioned, I have the bench guns, hell I got a Barrett 50 cal, I can easily hit an elk at 900 yards with it, never tried to use it to hunt, why, cause I know if some folks watch you do it, they will try to replicate it maybe for the determent of everyone, we got enough of that going around as it is, why add to it?

Do you guys ever stop to think how others view your actions? Don't give me the it's legal explanation either, legal or not, questionable behavior can led to a negative view of sportsmans and our sport.

As an example You are adamantly against that ban on stream access but did you ever think that maybe some landowners don't want you to have it because in a lot of cases your fellow fisherman's actions have made them mad. While I don't think for a minute you would ever damage or trash someones property while fishing, other are not so considerate. In fact I bet if you saw some guy or guys doing something questionable while out fishing you would speak up about it.

Yet you and the others still miss the message, all you see is the trees. I would never support restrictions on how far to shoot, but I realize that it could happen one day, whether anyone likes my message or not, at least I got some to thinking about it.

T, I'm done here, you can go back to lamenting the bowl loses of your teams, cause we are celebrating in Sooner land!


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

I'd say we're at this point.......... -O\__-


----------



## DBCooper (Jun 17, 2008)

"Authority has always attracted the lowest elements in the human race. All through history mankind has been bullied by scum. Those who lord it over their fellows and toss commands in every direction and would boss the grass in the meadows about which way to bend in the wind are the most depraved kind of prostitutes."

P.J. O'Rourke, "A Parliament of Whores"

I think mojo is on his way to the meadow...


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Springville Shooter said:


> I'd say we're at this point.......... -O\__-


Wrong we are still O*-- -O\__-


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

DBCooper said:


> "Authority has always attracted the lowest elements in the human race. All through history mankind has been bullied by scum. Those who lord it over their fellows and toss commands in every direction and would boss the grass in the meadows about which way to bend in the wind are the most depraved kind of prostitutes."
> 
> P.J. O'Rourke, "A Parliament of Whores"
> 
> I think mojo is on his way to the meadow...


I recon i might have been insulted with those high faluting words but I also know that insult is still better than being a prostitute to $.

Carry on!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

6 pages?! Can we please keep this on topic and stop with the discussion about prostitutes and let the beat horse die, please?


----------



## DBCooper (Jun 17, 2008)

Mojo1 said:


> DBCooper said:
> 
> 
> > "Authority has always attracted the lowest elements in the human race. All through history mankind has been bullied by scum. Those who lord it over their fellows and toss commands in every direction and would boss the grass in the meadows about which way to bend in the wind are the most depraved kind of prostitutes."
> ...


Actually I think you, like the rest of us, have a little of that scum in you. Maybe you should try a little more "Live and let live." Trying to terrorize us with the "...the end of your hunting world is going to come to an end if you don't do things my way!" is getting old!


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

You might be right but not because of whatever the **** you was trying to imply with that cryptic reply.

Just admit it, you know that advertising those type shots will led to most every tom, dick and harry trying it too, maybe not at 900 but far beyond what they would have before. That was the point I was making!


----------



## DBCooper (Jun 17, 2008)

Stop treating everyone like children. I don't take 900 yard shots and I have witnessed plenty of those shots. I know my limits, like most adults, and we stick pretty much to them. We don't need hunting nanny's like you lecturing us.


----------



## bird buster (May 25, 2008)

Back to the orginal topic and point I was trying to make. I don't care about the long distance shooting. 

I'm mad that a few hunting shows out there don't follow the rules. ORANGE is required on any centerfire rifle hunt. Public or private it does not matter. I used to work at Preston Nutter Ranch and it was always a fight to have these rich hunters wear ORANGE. Hell, it was even harder to have them take the animals meat. 

I would like to see these hunting shows take a higher stance on hunting ethics!!!!


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

.


----------



## skeptic (Apr 17, 2008)

These guys that take these shots are snipers not hunters, good for them, they are more skilled with a rifle than I am or will ever be. But you can't sell me that it is hunting.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

DBCooper said:


> Stop treating everyone like children. I don't take 900 yard shots and I have witnessed plenty of those shots. I know my limits, like most adults, and we stick pretty much to them. We don't need hunting nanny's like you lecturing us.


I have been called a lot of things but hunting nanny is a new one, think I'll print that one for the wall. :lol:

Judging by the constant complaints about hunter's actions that goes on this and other sites maybe having more hunting nannies is a concept worth looking into.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Mojo1 said:


> Tyson I don't have those limits you mentioned, I have the bench guns, hell I got a Barrett 50 cal.......


Post a picture of that bad boy.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

bird buster said:


> I'm mad that a few hunting shows out there don't follow the rules. ORANGE is required on any centerfire rifle hunt. Public or private it does not matter.


Not exactly true...there are some exceptions to the centerfire rule. I haven't seen the show in question, but is it possible they fit into the narrow exception? That said, I agree with your point 100%. It would be nice to see the more visible folks in the hunting world taking a higher stance on both the ethics and rules of the sport. (The problem with ethics is this: who gets to decide what is ethical or not??? Laws are black and white. There is a clear line drawn in the sand. Ethics...not so much. Very subjective.)


----------

